# How bad do you got it?



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Heard at the COHORA race in Whitehall, OH Sat. night:

QUOTE: Myron Benner; "You know you got it bad when you're driving down the road and you see a car and your first thought is, 'Wow, that would look great on a T-jet.'"


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha ha ha Leonard!

I more than resemble that remark. Cant touch anything without fantasizing about how to slice it, chop it, slam it.

My mind is a twisted playground for the hobby knife and dremel. Thats why I hang out here at HT... where I blend right in.

Let the chips fall where they may!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...."and if I could down-size it, would the wb line up?"


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I drive around imagining that my car and all the cars around me have pick-up shoes.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

You gents need to stop huffing resin....lol.. Ok I Confess, I do it too, see a old truck/car and go Joedork would like that as a jet, or wonder if Boss could do one of those up....


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

When I go to shows I practically run from the car to the entrance, and my wife yells at me all the time because My ears don't hear her when their in there.
She said I look all glazed and confused.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

(Chuckle). You guys might need to take a break for a few weeks and just play golf or pinochle or something. 

I'm not quite that obsessed, but when I first moved into the neighborhood, there was a house I passed every day that had an old Galaxie, a '64 (all right, one year off, but close), partly under a tarp. Must have been fairly recently repainted because the paint was very shiny -- the color was almost exact T-jet turquoise. I considered asking the guy if he wanted sell it, so I could paint the top shiny gloss black, rub a little black paint on the high spots of the bumpers and maybe scrawl "The Phantom" on the hood in Marks-a-Lot. I could have painted the rear wheelwells to look like someone had been carving them with an X-acto knife. Then all I'd need was a couple of mudflaps, spray-painted copper, hanging down from the frame in front just inboard of the wheels. I wondered how long it would take until someone flashed onto it.

Fortunately, the car disappeared after a while, and saved me from myself.
-- D


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Dslot said:


> (Chuckle).... so I could paint the top shiny gloss black, rub a little black paint on the high spots of the bumpers and maybe scrawl "The Phantom" on the hood in Marks-a-Lot. I could have painted the rear wheelwells to look like someone had been carving them with an X-acto knife. Then all I'd need was a couple of mudflaps, spray-painted copper, hanging down from the frame in front just inboard of the wheels.... Fortunately, the car disappeared after a while, and saved me from myself.
> -- D


PMPL!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Since my problem lies with controllers, I usually wonder which controller of mine would run the cars best. Do I need more coast or brake, or perhaps just a bit of sensitivity dialed in, and what ohm would work out the best for me?

I am sick....


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

LOL!! You guys are not near having it bad. 


Right after we were married my wife had made a snide remark about my toy cars. I picked one up and held it before her and told her not to make me choose. 

Thankfully she loved me more than I did my toys as back in October we celebrated 28 years!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> When I go to shows I practically run from the car to the entrance, and my wife yells at me all the time because My ears don't hear her when their in there.
> She said I look all glazed and confused.


Yeah at the Parsippany you looked like a dunkin donut looking into space.If you get this joke you are confused.Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Or how about this.........and I mean this.............Every friggin day I think of "How can I quite my job and do something/anything slot car related" for a living.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> Or how about this.........and I mean this.............Every friggin day I think of "How can I quite my job and do something/anything slot car related" for a living.


I know of one guy who's done this successfully...when his wife started pulling in like 6 figures.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Slot Car / Babe magazine...my idea... all mine!*



sethndaddy said:


> Or how about this.........and I mean this.............Every friggin day I think of "How can I quite my job and do something/anything slot car related" for a living.


I have that dream every day...starting a Magazine with Hot Babes and Slot Cars printed on every page. How could you go wrong? :woohoo: Hooters is gonna be my first BIG add account.










If anyone wants to take my idea they gotta hire me on for Salary (6 figures) cause' this is my idea and it is "R" with an "O" around it.....yeah baby! 










At one time I even asked my Sister-in-Law if she would pose with some of my cars for a slot car book someday and my Wife didn't even hit me for not asking here. LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

SwamperGene said:


> I know of one guy who's done this successfully...when his wife started pulling in like 6 figures.


Funny,When my wife started pulling in 6 figures she asked me to move out.Without her.I'M going to love cashing those alimony checks.Tom


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't pay the purists no mind !

Cut It / Weld It / Race It 

Gonzo


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What's funny is this fad that the homies here do. The put larger tires on their cars (usually big cars like an 80's Impala), which raises the ground clearance about a foot, which gives the car a tjet stance. Only thing missing are the pickup shoes and guide pin sticking down.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

All you guys talking about imagining real cars with pickup shoes and painting hop-up stickers on the right year/vintage car--I LOVE it. I've often thought about painting a 1:1 '67 Camaro or '65 Fastback in a Wild Ones paint scheme and see who catches on...

Also, I know there were some of you who talked about taking a pullback chassis with you anytime you go to a store that might sell diecast, just to see what would work on a Tjet chassis... I know I've done it...

--rick

edit: in case you're new around here and haven't seen it, for those of you who think like this, you need to check out Bob Hardin's Slot Car Thrillustrations...

http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/thrillart.htm

it's all the stuff you ever imagined your Tjets were doing when you were a kid (and maybe still do)...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello Miss January!!! Nice collection.. I'm more than tempted!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> Or how about this.........and I mean this.............Every friggin day I think of "How can I quit my job and do something/anything slot car related" for a living.


EVERY ------- SINGLE ------------ DAY


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have also wanted a bumper sticker or license plate frame that says "My other car has a guidepin" or "I would rather be driving my Thunderjet". 

Every time I see someone changing their oil using jack stands I immediately think how much the car looks like a slot car sitting on a table.

I am dragging my poor daughter to a Church garage sale at 7:00 tomorrow morning because I found a slot car set a few years ago at a similar sale.

This is my worst........... Our Church has "Reach out Sunday" where they park a Uhaul truck out front and people drop off donations that go to the local charity. While I was dropping off a baby bed and several other very valuable donations I noticed a slot car set stuffed in a Cheerios box. I knew for a fact that the charity would probably throw the set away since it was in such bad shape so I felt it was my duty to "rescue" it. From that day on my kids would harass me and say "Oh is it Reach out and take something Sunday?" I felt so bad that two months later I took a Cheerios box and filled it with exactly the same amount of track and one extra car and placed it in the reach out truck to try and make amends. Oddly the kids still call it reach out and take something Sunday. I guess I will burn in hell for that one.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

old blue said:


> I am dragging my poor daughter to a Church garage sale at 7:00 tomorrow morning because I found a slot car set a few years ago at a similar sale.


my kids are conditioned... when I say "Who wants to go yard saling with Daddy?" they all run and hide... "Noooooooo! You're gonna drag us around in the car while you look for slot cars!"

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

okay... today was the teachers' first day back in the school district where i teach. ya know when they give you a folder of stuff and then make you go to meetings all day? this is what i did with my folder at the meetings:










yeah, i'd say i got it pretty bad.

--rick


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That's really good drawing! You must be an art teacher?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> okay... today was the teachers' first day back in the school district where i teach. ya know when they give you a folder of stuff and then make you go to meetings all day? this is what i did with my folder at the meetings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may heve it pretty bad but your slot car sketching is freaking awesome! Can I come take your class?


----------

